# So I go to a ford dealership to look at the new Cobra



## davesnothear (Jun 30, 2006)

Save your money and look for a low mileage 2003 or 2004 cobra. They run about $27- $32K. A larger s/c pulley and a Dyno tune and you have a legit 500 HP car that is almost 150 pounds lighter than the 07'.


----------

